# Oops I should have done this sooner.



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well shoot Ernie,

Only three pounds at a time.... Thats whats holding up that hive  
need to put on a soft six pounder.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Only three pounds at a time....*

It will be six pounds at a time.
How is your availability of your secret sauce?
How many tubs will fit in my 5' X 12' trailer?
Ernie


----------

